# fenbendazole



## natefol (Feb 14, 2012)

Does anyone know if fenbendazole used in treating planaria in shrimps aquarium is good for using for other pests i will try to get a little more clear by explaining what kind of pests im talking about sometime down the line i got these things they are tiny gray in appearance and look like a mite only an aquarium mite would it also be effective against these things which arent hydra, arent planaria ,and such


----------



## Zapins (Jul 28, 2004)

It will kill hydra. It will not kill snails, shrimp, or fish.

It is designed primarily to kill worms.

I doubt it will kill infusoria, or any other small critters in your water.


----------



## natefol (Feb 14, 2012)

Ok then what do you think can kill the infusoria or other small bugs and be safe for the shrimp


----------



## Zapins (Jul 28, 2004)

I have no idea. People never kill the microscopic creatures. They don't cause harm so killing them serves no purpose.


----------



## natefol (Feb 14, 2012)

Ok ty for that well killing does get them out of the tank they are undesireable .i think what we are talkin about is not the same thing though these things are more bug like rather than protazoa like they are gray and about the size of a grain of pepper they swim around too


----------



## MrChalouch (Dec 13, 2012)

I had the same problem with the grey grain type of bugs I added some hungry rummy nose and 90% of them were gone in few weeks and I was infested with those little white bugs


----------



## natefol (Feb 14, 2012)

cool


----------



## Zapins (Jul 28, 2004)

Right, but these microscopic creatures don't hurt anything. Every person's tank has them. They are in all natural bodies of water, even little puddles have them. Trying to kill them does not benefit your tank in any way, and adding chemicals to kill them off will hurt your tank. They serve a function in the tank, they are eating up wastes, keeping the tank clear, and they can even be eaten by small fish. 

Trying to kill them seems a bit OCD in my opinion but hey to each their own.


----------



## natefol (Feb 14, 2012)

doesnt seem like i can find a way to get rid of them anyway except cleaning off things they might be attracted to moss, driftwood, marimo balls etc.


----------



## natefol (Feb 14, 2012)

Thanks to all for the responses


----------



## AoxomoxoA (Aug 3, 2013)

Try feeding less too


----------



## CRS Fan (Nov 25, 2008)

Fenbendazole (Panacur) will kill some species of snails. I know personally it does kill 'Apple snails' (Ampullariidae) and 'Nerite snails (and other freshwater species of similar genera). It is safe with Planorbid (Ramshorn) and Radix/Physa (Pond) snails amongst others.

Respectfully,

Stuart


----------



## natefol (Feb 14, 2012)

ty good to know i just had some mystery snail eggs


----------



## AoxomoxoA (Aug 3, 2013)

It didn't kill spixi snails or eggs when i used it, but several sss crs newborn babies did die. I believe it killed them indirectly by spiking parameters.


----------



## armedbiggiet (May 6, 2006)

Iloveshrimp said:


> I have used it a bunch and haven't lost any shrimp or snails that I have had. I have heard nerites are sensitive though but I don't keep them.


Same here, I use a lot of it for planaria in my tank cause my tank was way out of control... all shrimps were okay. But my snails almost died, they were very sick and not really moving for days untill I start changing the water... As for planaria, I have not seen one for 8 months now, so far so good.


----------



## DUKENDABEARS (Aug 16, 2013)

I use it for hydra, works great


----------

